# LBG Wheel Problem



## MIJODA52 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Everybody,
I am having a problem with some LGB ball bearing wheels. This is my first experience with this type of wheel, they are on a boxcar and a caboose that I purchased along with an LGB starter set from a neighbor whose husband had passed away a few months ago. The bearings appear to be backing out of the housings causing the cars to derail. It looks like there are plastic discs that I assume are bearing retainers. These discs have come loose from the axles and are just hanging on the axle shaft. I have pressed the bearings back into the housings but the retainers (discs) will not stay on. Has anybody had this problem or know of a solution? By the way, this train runs on a new overhead track system thst I just finished installing today. It is suspended over my S gauge set and I believe it will be a huge hit with my Grand Children. Thanks for any help that you can offer me.


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a drop of rubber cement on the round surface of the bearing and then press it back in. Three small drops on the face of the wheel then press the plastic disk back on and hold with a couple clothespins. 
The plastic coming lose is a common problem. It is decorative, and does not retain the bearing. Normally the bearing is just a tight fit, but sometimes they work loose.


----------

